# Hockey Thread (NHL)



## Raptor (Oct 12, 2016)

Anybody watching the Maple Leafs and Senators tonight? Auston Matthews is on a scoring roll tonight.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 13, 2016)

I was at work so didn't get to see it. Heard he was amazing though. 

Too bad the Leafs will never win! 

I'm pretty optimistic that Colorado will do a lot better this year. First round I would say. This new coach seems to actually coach, unlike Roy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 13, 2016)

*** BREAKING **

Wild hire Alfred Hitchcock!*


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 13, 2016)

Took their time...!


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 13, 2016)

Auston Matthews became the first player to score 4 goals in their NHL debut.

The Leafs lost 4-5. 

LOL


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 13, 2016)

The Blues won and the Leafs lost - it was a good day for hockey. 

That's an amazing way to kick off an NHL career.  But never fear, the Leafs will continue to suck (as evidenced by last night's game)... this just gives their fans' denial some ammo.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 13, 2016)

Scubadew said:


> Auston Matthews became the first player to score 4 goals in their NHL debut.
> 
> The Leafs lost 4-5.
> 
> LOL


No wonder they got the first pick of the draft


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Go Pens!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 16, 2016)

Connor McDavid. What a stud.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2016)

Ummm...

Dear Minnesota Wild - let's not play this game all season, mmmmm-kay?

Booed early, Wild storms back to win at home over Winnipeg


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 17, 2016)

Pens/Avs game has been great to watch. I don't even want to go to work!


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 18, 2016)

The Ice Girls of the NHL: BustedCoverage

This is most likely safe for most work places/wives/gf's, but just in case, I'll say it's NSFW.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 18, 2016)

Red Wings opened up 1-2-0


----------



## DC (Oct 18, 2016)

Seasons early. Quick out but Kings will reign!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 22, 2016)

Frickin' Canadians.    

@RackMaster , what is it with "you people!?!"


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2016)

LOL don't lump us all in with those crazy Montreal fans.  Between them and Toronto, they make us look like mentally ill masochist's.


----------



## Yosemite (Oct 23, 2016)

Any Sharks fans out there??


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 26, 2016)

Wild looked stellar tonight.


----------



## WarMachine504 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Lightning cannot get home fast enough! WTF is going on with this road trip!?


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 31, 2016)

WarMachine504 said:


> The Lightning cannot get home fast enough! WTF is going on with this road trip!?


Coyotes had a rough go on a road trip as well. Pens go through California this week.


----------



## DC (Oct 31, 2016)

Kings are losing a starter a game.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2016)

Friggin' Wild.  Losing to the Sabres.  Well, on the bright side, Granlund scored two tonight.  So, that's good...wait a sec... :wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 2, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Friggin' Wild.  Losing to the Sabres.  Well, on the bright side, Granlund scored two tonight.  So, that's good...wait a sec... :wall:



I was at the game.  Very surprised at lack of energy by the squad. It looked like they were all just "skating around "

That first goal was tough, he never had a chance to stop it. 

It was Military Appreciation night.  Wild did their warm ups and pre game in Camo Sweaters and then gave them to kids (signed) of military families who had someone deployed. NHL does such a solid job of honoring  vets.  Somehow the way the NFL does it just isn't sincere...NHL is all class and makes me feel less jaded by how they do things. 

Purple Heart awarded Vets  on ice from Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan.  Crowd was thunderous in their reaction. Emotional to see (and hear)


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 2, 2016)

I was there too.  Wish I would've known you were there; would've bought you a beer.

Strong concur on everything above.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 7, 2016)

Bloody Avs.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2016)

Greatest. Puck. Drop. Ever!


----------



## DC (Nov 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Greatest. Puck. Drop. Ever!



Yep good one. Even better if he bite Getslap on the balls!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 30, 2016)

This thread slipped 6 pages back....needed to bring it back since the Wild have been playing incredibly well as of late - 12 straight wins.  But Columbus...holy crap are they lights out so far.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 30, 2016)

FREEKING outstanding game last night. Logged onto the Ticket Exchange site to see about taking my kid tomorrow night's matchup. 

Over $200 for nosebleeds. 

Nope.


----------



## WarMachine504 (Dec 30, 2016)

Lightning are 15th in the League. WTMF..... It's not supposed to go down like this!


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Pens play the Habs on Saturday. Should be a goalie showdown between Fluery and Price.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 30, 2016)

Islanders are crash and burning this year.. just put Halak on waivers today. 

Honestly think the team is better on paper (then last year).. just not getting it done.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 31, 2016)

I wish that every single one of the Avs could be sent to the minors.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

Rant on

So OK fine, I don't have season tickets to the Wild but I am interested enough that I want to follow them this season. We cut cable a few years ago and so I do not have access to watching them on regular TV.

I figured I would just suck it up and spend the money and subscribe to NHL.com online and get the games that way. Nope.

 I go to the site and look at the options, and in reading the fine print it becomes pretty apparent that I can watch any game that is not a local game. So I even if I spend the money to subscribe to their stupid service, I still can't watch the freaking Minnesota Wild.

I'm sure they have all kinds of contractual  reasons that they  blackout the home games online, but then  don't piss and moan about revenue when I am willing to pay to watch your product online, and you will not offer it to me. You leave me no choice but to still go online, but instead of giving my cash to the NHL, I will instead find a free link out of  Europe and still watch it in hi DEF.

Makes about as much sense as music. I am happy to buy my songs off of iTunes.  You wrote it, produced it,  did the work, I'll give you a buck. That is of course unless you decide that I can only have your particular song if I buy the whole album. Fuck that,  then you force me to go back to my old ways.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 31, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I go to the site and look at the options, and in reading the fine print it becomes pretty apparent that I can watch any game that is not a local game. So I even if I spend the money to subscribe to their stupid service, I still can't watch the freaking Minnesota Wild.



VPN to mask your location may be an option.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> VPN to mask your location may be an option.



Agree. And that's what I'll likely end up doing. Just irritating that I am standing here with money in my hand, and teams (more realistically Networks) are making it difficult. 

I thought the Twitter test that the NFL did was a positive sign.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 1, 2017)

Columbus is just a buzzsaw and showed why they're on top of the standings, especially with rapid fire goals after the fights in the 2nd.  Overall, the Wild played OK but missed on a couple key opportunities, particularly one by Parise that he drives home 99 out of 100 times.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2017)

The Wild are who we thought they were.


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 1, 2017)

Canes equipment manager plays final seconds

Neat little story.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Penguins and Capitals went on a shoot-out reminiscent of late 80's and early 90's hockey. Final score in OT, Pens 8, Caps 7.  Hat trick by Malkin


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 17, 2017)

Well I can tell you the Avs are a bunch of self-entitled cunts. I don't know who or why the locker room is like that but those arseholes need to sort their attitude out.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 17, 2017)

Nobody should name anything after a disaster.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 17, 2017)

Hahahaha. I kinda hope someone can rejuvenate the Nordiques. I'd follow them.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 17, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Hahahaha. I kinda hope someone can rejuvenate the Nordiques. I'd follow them.


too many teams in the East. One more in the West (plus Las Vegas) and the Nordiques will look more appealing.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 17, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> too many teams in the East. One more in the West (plus Las Vegas) and the Nordiques will look more appealing.



Yeah I know  Bring Detroit back to the West, I say!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 9, 2017)

All right, not NHL directly but serious hockey...the MN State High School Tournament kicks off today.  That means another year of this aweseomeness:


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 10, 2017)

The Pens were looking to move to Kansas City about a decade ago. It would be a welcome addition to the Western Conference.


SpitfireV said:


> Yeah I know  Bring Detroit back to the West, I say!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 12, 2017)

Fucking Patrick Kane. :wall:


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 12, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> The Pens were looking to move to Kansas City about a decade ago. It would be a welcome addition to the Western Conference.



I didn't know that. That would have been during my personal Dark Ages between when I watched hockey. Always thoughts the Pens were a staple of the East.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fucking Patrick Kane. :wall:



What is it this time? Sexual assault? Robbery? Cock fights? Drove a car through a Tim Hortons?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm not even pissed about the Wild anymore.  Just a damn shame what has happened to them.

Truth be told we just don't have a "star" player who can take a game under control when things are not going well.   We need to be giving 100% effort all the time, unlike the Blackhawks who can slack a bit from time to time but and still get back into it.

Wild will lose in first round sweep of the play off's to the Blues and their former coach Mike Yeo.  

The phrase "four in a row, for Mike Yeo" will take on a new meaning here. 

Fans let Wild have it in 4-2 loss to struggling Vancouver


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2017)

So classy: NHL will not participate in 2018 Olympics


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> So classy: NHL will not participate in 2018 Olympics




I am not even "this" much disappointed by the news.

Have hated seeing the pros (of any sport) in the Olympics since the novelty of NBA Dream Teams wore off.

Give these kids who work their whole life for one shot of glory, a chance at the title.  Wish the NBA would follow suit; I'd enjoy the games much more.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2017)

It's not about amateurism anymore.  The majority of Olympic athletes are professional on the aggregate.  I want to win.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> The majority of Olympic athletes are professional on the aggregate



I'm not sure that I agree with that.  "Professional" can be a pretty flexible word depending upon the sport.



ThunderHorse said:


> I want to win.



Why?


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 3, 2017)

I agree that the Olympics are very much professional for most events, with athletes being paid a fair amount to train and participate.  That said, I don't have strong feelings one way or another on the NHL's decision; I don't much care whether they allow play or not.  However, their reasoning seems pretty flawed. 

The league suggesting that a compressed Olympic schedule leads to more injuries when their plan is to schedule league games and practices during this same time doesn't make sense.  Also, participation in the Olympics is not about how it benefits the league, that's a separate issue.  To me, the decision to participate in Olympics is entirely one of national pride for the players.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2017)

The league's TV ratings are still well below that of the 2003-2004 season...which was two lockouts ago.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 3, 2017)

That's because the NHL is pussyifying the sport. They needed to do something about the concussions, yes, but there needs to be a balance.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> The league's TV ratings are still well below that of the 2003-2004 season...which was two lockouts ago.



I did a quick Google search and it seems NHL ratings are higher than they have been in a very long time...

Ratings - 2015-16 NHL Regular Season on NBCSN Is Most-Watched Full NHL Season on Cable in 22 Years | TheFutonCritic.com


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 3, 2017)

That's just on NBC though, before the 2004-2005 lockout they had local TV deals with the likes of Fox.  Now, I have to be in a weird package and have NHL to get hockey.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 3, 2017)

I reckon you'll see some of the big name players just say "see you in three weeks" and go anyway. IIRC that's happened before but I can't remember who. 

I actually kind of like it though. As much as I support Canada at the Olympics (since NZ is like number 230213 in the world) it would be great to see more teams have a chance at it. Jagr will probably retire for it, play there, unretire, bang models the whole time, score goals, score more models, be rich, have great hair...oh is my jealousy showing?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 10, 2017)

I swear to all that is holy...if the freeking Wild lose this series to the Mike Yeo (2016 Wild Coach) now led Blues, you may hear my head pop clear across the pond.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 10, 2017)

Well as an Avs fan I could not abide hoping the Mild win so yeah, hope they get trounced


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I swear to all that is holy...if the freeking Wild lose this series to the Mike Yeo (2016 Wild Coach) now led Blues, you may hear my head pop clear across the pond.



Not looking good...


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 17, 2017)

I knew it.  Fuckin' Yeo.

What is it with professional sports teams from Minnesota?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> I knew it.  Fuckin' Yeo.
> 
> What is it with professional sports teams from Minnesota?!



I'm ready to believe that all of our pro-sports stadiums were built on Indian burial grounds and have been cursed ever since.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 21, 2017)

Caps/Leafs series has been some great hockey. Same for the Rangers/Habs.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2017)

Dear Pittsburgh:

Would you please stop fucking around and end this damn thing?

Thank you.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 11, 2017)

No kidding.  ^^^

We made it to where Faith Hill sang the anthem in tight pants, so what's the point in more games?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2017)

If I'm a Preds fan I'm losing my mind over the fact that I have 30 seconds of 5 on 3 and got one shot on  goal?

Not mention, 4 power plays and not ONE freaking score?

Cripes.  You've got to take advantage of some of the breaks, boys.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 11, 2017)

I  hope this challenge stands.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow.  

Goalie Clinic tonight.

Congrats to Penguins, but Preds played well.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 11, 2017)

Fun game to watch. Shame Preds didn't take it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 11, 2017)

Ya, Nashville really boned it on the 3 on 5.

  In a do or die Cup playoff game they needed to be working that advantage like mad men.

The better team took the trophy, IMO.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 8, 2017)

Didn't want to start a whole new thread for the NHL just because year difference in title. 

How are you all feeling about how this season is going so far? 

Islanders starting off fairly good, this road trip has been hard for me to watch though. Glad they got out of Pittsburgh with 1 point though.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 8, 2017)

The Blackhawks started off slow, but Alex Debrincat may prove to be the budget all star they need.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 8, 2017)

Blues are off to a strong start, whether they hold it or turn into a demonstration on how to perform the Heimlich maneuver per usual is a different story.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 6, 2018)

Anyone watching this Avs/Mild game? Fucking Dubnyk can suck my big ol (lol) southern hemisphere cock, the fucking cockknocking dirty cunt!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Fucking Dubnyk can suck my big ol (lol) southern hemisphere cock, the fucking cockknocking dirty cunt!



Too little too late I am afraid. Even with Zack P. back, I don’t know If MN can pick up enough points to crawl back into a playoff run.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Too little too late I am afraid. Even with Zack P. back, I don’t know If MN can pick up enough points to crawl back into a playoff run.



Stahl's (sp) goals were nice. But I tell you, I haven't been this excited and wound up over a game in a couple of months lol.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 9, 2018)

How popular is hockey in Minnesota?  See the Tweet below:


----------



## DC (Mar 9, 2018)

Never forget the comeback Kings


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 9, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> How popular is hockey in Minnesota?  See the Tweet below:
> 
> View attachment 21770



LOL State tourney in MN should be a holiday.


----------



## DC (Mar 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL State tourney in MN should be a holiday.


Sent my kid there for hockey camp Brainard area. HS and college hockey is bigger than pro.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 9, 2018)

Go Duluth East Greyhounds!!!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 9, 2018)

^  I think you know why.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 15, 2018)

Alex Ovechkin recently racked up his 600th goal and this photo of him is made up of every single goalie he has ever scored on. Incredible piece of work.


----------



## Etype (Mar 15, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> How popular is hockey in Minnesota?  See the Tweet below:
> 
> View attachment 21770


Blah, the Panthers.

The Lightning on the other hand, will soon be the 2018 Stanley Cup Champions.

ETA-

I just checked, the Lightning have higher attendance this year than the Minnesota Wild according to hockeydb.com


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Frickin' Canadians.
> 
> @RackMaster , what is it with "you people!?!"
> 
> View attachment 16926


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 15, 2018)

Etype said:


> Blah, the Panthers.
> 
> The Lightning on the other hand, will soon be the 2018 Stanley Cup Champions.
> 
> ...


Now, not belabor my light hearted post but.... 

The official maximum capacity of the Xcel Energy Center (Wild home rink) is 17,954
The Wild's average attendance is 19,010 (well over capacity)

The official capacity of Amalie Arena (Lightning home) is 20,500
The Lightning's average attendance is 19,092 (sadly, under capacity)

Source:  2017-2018 NHL Attendance - National Hockey League - ESPN  or you can use hockeydb.com and probably arrive at the same answer.

Just sayin. 

ETA:  I wonder what percentage of those Lightning attendees are snowbirds from Minnesota?!


----------



## Etype (Mar 15, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Now, not belabor my light hearted post but....
> 
> The official maximum capacity of the Xcel Energy Center (Wild home rink) is 17,954
> The Wild's average attendance is 19,010 (well over capacity)
> ...


All good points, to add- I assume there are more players on the Lightning from MN than from FL (0).


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 16, 2018)

What do I know about the Mild? 

I know that their new owner is NATHAN FUCKING MACKINNON!


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 18, 2018)

Air Force Academy is a four seed in the NCAA Frozen Four. First round matchup is against St Cloud State.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 2, 2018)

You guys see this story about the 'pooled' goalie who got the play for Chicago over the weekend and saved every shot?  Cool as hell!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You guys see this story about the 'pooled' goalie who got the play for Chicago over the weekend and saved every shot?  Cool as hell!



Yeah was pretty big news around here. He plays with a few guys I used to play with in the competitive league at our rink.  

My friend from college plays for the Jets so the banter in text that they couldn't score on a men's league guy was great.  My buddy had the point blank attempt that he couldn't put away.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 2, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You guys see this story about the 'pooled' goalie who got the play for Chicago over the weekend and saved every shot?  Cool as hell!


Awesome story.

The dude is just chillin' watching the game when:

*Blackhawks: * "Scott, we need a goalie!!!"

Looks at his buddies...

*Scott: * "Hold my beer."

LOL!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 2, 2018)

Came up big on the ice, and won the post-game interview too!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 2, 2018)

Don't care much for the Hawks or their so-called fans but that was an awesome story. 

Avs blew a two goal lead yesterday in the third. I mean, come on.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Don't care much for the Hawks or their so-called fans but that was an awesome story.
> 
> Avs blew a two goal lead yesterday in the third. I mean, come on.




Tell me how you really feel about me... 🙉


----------



## DC (Apr 2, 2018)

Yea seeing chickenhawks use an accountant for goalie jus tells me they are soon to clean out thier over paid barn rats.
We have the tired ass avos tonite. Kings have a chance. Allowing the sucks to win is well a travesty.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Don't care much for the Hawks or their so-called fans but that was an awesome story.
> 
> Avs blew a two goal lead yesterday in the third. I mean, come on.


We don't care about you either.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 2, 2018)

Frozen Four stars this week. B1G is definitely representin.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 6, 2018)

Fucking islanders tanked this year. Just couldn’t keep watching. 

I’m going to have to figure out who I’m going to be a guest fan of for the playoffs.. probably going with Vegas.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 6, 2018)

DC said:


> Yea seeing chickenhawks use an accountant for goalie jus tells me they are soon to clean out thier over paid barn rats.
> We have the tired ass avos tonite. Kings have a chance. Allowing the sucks to win is well a travesty.


 Unfortunately for me I’m no longer an accountant so I couldn’t take up that position.. I also can’t skate for shit too.


----------



## Etype (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Bolts!!!


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 7, 2018)

Last night was fan appreciation(AKA shut out the Senators) night at the PPG Paints Arena.  We love our Penguins and they love us back.  See proof below.
Penguins Passport, Shirts Off Our Backs highlight Fan Appreciation Night



> That moment when you win:
> → Tickets to all Penguins games next season (home and road)
> → $20,000 in airline vouchers
> → $15,000 gift card for hotels
> → $100,000 in spending money



*LET"S GO PENS!*


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 8, 2018)

Avs go to the playoffs!!!! The boss might be upset with how much leave I'm going to need!


----------



## Dame (Apr 8, 2018)

<------   Just sayin'.


----------



## DC (Apr 8, 2018)

Dame said:


> <------   Just sayin'.



<——EASYDAY. What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. When it’s over the GK will be playing golf...in Vegas.


----------



## Dame (Apr 8, 2018)

DC said:


> <——EASYDAY. What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. When it’s over the GK will be playing golf...in Vegas.


Not a chance. But dream big @DC.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 9, 2018)

Etype said:


> Go Bolts!!!




Yeah, home ice for the playoffs and Stamkos back on it.


----------



## Dame (Apr 11, 2018)

Awe heall yeah. 1-0.

ETA: The Bellagio made a Chocolate statue of Fleury.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 12, 2018)

Straight Outta the Penalty box.

Malkin's great individual effort


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 12, 2018)

DC said:


> <——EASYDAY. *What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.* When it’s over the GK will be playing golf...in Vegas.


Except herpes.


----------



## DC (Apr 12, 2018)

😉


----------



## Gunz (Apr 12, 2018)

Poor people in New Jersey. Lightning strikes them in 10 minutes.😜


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 12, 2018)

GO AVS GO


----------



## DC (Apr 12, 2018)

Bluejackets fuck yeah!


----------



## Dame (Apr 14, 2018)

Victory is ours!


----------



## DC (Apr 14, 2018)

Dame said:


> Victory is ours!


🙄Uh there are 7 games not 3 and its the playoffs.


----------



## Dame (Apr 15, 2018)

Oh, sorry, I should explain that. That is what's called a victory dance. One engages in such activity when one's team wins in double OT. Or just when winning. I know someday you too may have that feeling. Just NOT TONIGHT!  😎


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Dame said:


> Oh, sorry, I should explain that. That is what's called a victory dance. One engages in such activity when one's team wins in double OT. Or just when winning. I know someday you too may have that feeling. Just NOT TONIGHT!  😎


Did someone say Double OT?  Say no more. #3ebelive:


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 15, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Did someone say Double OT?  Say no more. #3ebelive:



Never forget 17 seconds!!


----------



## DC (Apr 15, 2018)

Dame said:


> Oh, sorry, I should explain that. That is what's called a victory dance. One engages in such activity when one's team wins in double OT. Or just when winning. I know someday you too may have that feeling. Just NOT TONIGHT!  😎


I love your enthusiasm but new fans to the sport must be baptised by defeat and agony. Enjoy yours. How many cups(Stanley Cup not two c-cups) does the golden kites have again?


----------



## Dame (Apr 15, 2018)

I am sure you speak from experience on that defeat thing. Tonight, battle!

ETA: Leave my C cups outta this.


----------



## DC (Apr 15, 2018)

Dame said:


> ETA: Leave my C cups outta this.



Gutter mind. TMI😳


----------



## Dame (Apr 16, 2018)

Holy shit. Even I didn't expect them to win game 3.


----------



## DC (Apr 16, 2018)

Dame said:


> Holy shit. Even I didn't expect them to win game 3.


You didn’t they did👍🏾


----------



## Dame (Apr 18, 2018)

Not that anyone cares but...


----------



## DC (Apr 18, 2018)

Dame said:


> Not that anyone cares but...


I care but having been on the roller coaster that is the Kings since 67 I too remember the Cup celebrations and the years wandering from slab to slab finding only defeat. Unless Fagus can score more than a goal per game in the next round that dance will be from thier adversary. You never celebrate or touch the Cup till its over and you have it over your head(the team). You young hockey fan may have very well jinxed that opportunity 😲😎


----------



## Dame (Apr 18, 2018)

DC said:


> I care but having been on the roller coaster that is the Kings since 67 I too remember the Cup celebrations and the years wandering from slab to slab finding only defeat. Unless Fagus can score more than a goal per game in the next round that dance will be from thier adversary. You never celebrate or touch the Cup till its over and you have it over your head(the team). You young hockey fan may have very well jinxed that opportunity 😲😎


I hope not. Cuz all of Vegas is pretty much doing the happy dance. This city just doesn't have the superstitions associated with hockey down yet. We are still so happy just to have even one major league team of ANY sport that we can't help it. That, and we really needed something to bring some joy back to us. The Golden Knights have done that and we treat every victory as a gift. Whenever it ends, we will still be ecstatic it lasted as long as it did and they will come home as heroes.


----------



## 757 (May 3, 2018)

Why Tom Wilson is suspended

Good.


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2018)

757 said:


> Why Tom Wilson is suspended
> 
> Good.



Watching his hit that broke a man's jaw....that was brutal. Vontaze Burfict approves.


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2018)

Boy this thread got quiet?
Vegas advances, Tampa bay beats Boston, 
Nice.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Vegas advances



The silence you hear are Vegas casinos holding their breath, trying to figure out how the hell they are going to pay all the $100 bets people laid out at the beginning of the season for the Knights to go all the way.


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The silence you hear are Vegas casinos holding their breath, trying to figure out how the hell they are going to pay all the $100 bets people laid out at the beginning of the season for the Knights to go all the way.


LOL
They have already lost a shot-ton of money on people betting they'd make the playoff and advance to the Conference finals.


----------



## 757 (May 7, 2018)

I'm just hoping my Pens can bring their series to game 7


----------



## Dame (May 7, 2018)

I'm just trying not to offend anyone.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 10, 2018)

I'm really happy with how the Avs went. They weren't even meant to have made the playoffs and to take it to 6? Pretty good for a team of very young players. Next year will be one to watch.

Hoping the Jets take out the Preds tomorrow too.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 13, 2018)

Fuck me, who hired the singer to do the anthem in Tampa? She's not a bad singer but she's not doing the anthem much justice- not too many can sign it well IMO.


----------



## Dame (May 17, 2018)

Oh lordy. Last night was epic.
Good article on the PSYOPS we ran.
You need to experience the Golden Knights to better understand their success


----------



## SpitfireV (May 18, 2018)

Nah that's all bollocks. The success is down to getting (rightly) all the advantage the NHL can give them.


----------



## Gunz (May 18, 2018)

Vasilevskiy was a Wall last night. Stamkos...awesome. Go Bolts!


----------



## Dame (May 23, 2018)

Capitals look like they may take the east.


----------



## 757 (May 24, 2018)

Go Knights!!! make history


----------



## Dame (May 24, 2018)

Monday in Vegas is going to be nuts. 

That being said, I am so pumped to have a shot at being part of that madness. They drew names at work at the beginning of the playoffs to see who would have a chance at buying the season tickets we have. They picked two people for each possible game and four names as alternates for each round.

The people in the first two slots of the first round were the only ones who knew they had tickets. And as it turned out, they could not go on their given nights. They ran through all four alternates in the first round with only those two home games. We swept the series so it never came back to Vegas meaning those chosen for games 5 and 7 did not get to go.

So lil' old me was picked as second alternate for the Stanley Cup round. I'm considering taking out a contract on the poor bastard who got first alternate.  Lordy I hope no one can go to the Monday night game. I will be back in town by then.


----------



## Dame (May 29, 2018)

What a win. Didn't get called to go but that worked out as well. I caught some sort of crud on the plane. Watched the gamed from home with a blankie and a hot toddy.


----------



## DA SWO (May 29, 2018)

Dame said:


> What a win. Didn't get called to go but that worked out as well. I caught some sort of crud on the plane. Watched the gamed from home with a blankie and a hot toddy.


Are you still the 2nd Alternate?


----------



## Dame (May 29, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Are you still the 2nd Alternate?


Yup.

But now that you mention it, I suppose germ warfare would be a viable means of becoming first. I am so freakin' sick.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 2, 2018)

Just now I learned that the US Army has a herald trumpet team, and it's pretty cool. 

Also these two military guys doing the anthem are fucking good.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 5, 2018)

VGK came out looking timid last night for the first time all playoffs.  Not sure how demoralizing those two bad bounce goals were coupled with some bad rubs of the post but it is real rough to see guys trying to sell plays for penalties that much.  Reaves grabbing the stick behind the net and then trying to sell a high stick was one of those moments in a game when you know things are a little desperate early on.  VGK is a great 5v5 team, they don't need to be playing that game. 

Kusnetsov is just having himself a go, the man is on absolute fire and I don't know what it will take to stop him, maybe Tom Wilson forgetting what team he is on and running him, but he is so fun to watch right now.  The little moves he makes which don't decelerate his momentum and create a few feet of space reminds me of watching Datsyuk.


----------



## Dame (Jun 5, 2018)

Reaves needs a good kick in the ass. JMHO.


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 5, 2018)

Caps are a ball of fire right now.


----------



## Dame (Jun 7, 2018)

*This is it! Go Knights Go!*






*ETA: Free Las Vegas Show at the beginning of every game!*​


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 7, 2018)

Ovi lifts the Cup tonight. Book it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 7, 2018)

Booked it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 7, 2018)

Congrsts, Caps! Sad hockey is over but it was a fun series!

And what a year for that expansion team in Vegas!


----------



## Dame (Jun 7, 2018)

Well done to the Caps. We have next year.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 7, 2018)

Fucking Bettman, who does that cunt think he is? Colorado had the best ever inaugural season. God he's a cunt. 

Great series though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2018)

The collective sigh you hear, is Vegas casinos catching their breath after dodging a huge financial bullet.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 8, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Fucking Bettman, who does that cunt think he is? Colorado had the best ever inaugural season. God he's a cunt.
> 
> Great series though.



They were already a team before the move. Big difference between them and VGK.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 8, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> They were already a team before the move. Big difference between them and VGK.



Some players in a team. It was built after they moved, really, not unlike the expansion draft in a lot of ways.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 8, 2018)

Glad to see the Caps finish it out.  It was just wrong for Vegas to be there.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't know about that but it does appear that the NHL went easy on them in certain matches during the regular season.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Pens fan here. I'm happy Washington Capitals and Ovechkin got the Cup.  Good on 'em. If my team is going to get beat in the playoffs, it's good to see it was done by the eventual champions.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Glad to see the Caps finish it out.  It was just wrong for Vegas to be there.



I disagree.  It shows the power of good coaching and strong team dynamics.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 10, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> I disagree.  It shows the power of good coaching and strong team dynamics.


Completely agree on that.  Vegas has a bunch of grinders and they certainly earned it; ex. I really liked Haula when he was with the Wild.  They guy just works.

When I said it was wrong for Vegas to be there, it was mostly a comment of envy -- a brand new team to the league, in a desert town of all places, shouldn't reach that level before other teams in towns rich in hockey tradition get there, primarily my Wild.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 1, 2018)

@Chopstick @RustyShackleford Matt Cullen aka Dad aka the ageless wonder is coming back to Da Burgh!
Matt Cullen Signs With the Pittsburgh Penguins - Last Word on Hockey


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 28, 2018)

Now, say what you want about Flyers fans and the Flyers- and you can fill a large dumpster with those words ('cos they'd have to go in the dumpster to reach the fans) but Gritty is the most fucking amazing mascot ever.


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 9, 2019)

Cup playoffs are about to start, who is everyone going for? I’m a Caps fan but Tampa are looking pretty bloody strong this season.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 9, 2019)

Colorado will take all. In the first round. 

Tampa is a good bet though.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 10, 2019)

I've got Pens and Flames in the final.

Pens in 6


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 10, 2019)

My only hope is that my future child can be as much of a disappointment to me as the Blues franchise has.


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 10, 2019)

I would love Caps to go back to back but if they don’t, I would love to see the Islanders get it and Barry Trotz to get another win. I still think it was a massive mistake letting Trotz go after he lead the Caps to their first ever cup.


----------



## Dame (Apr 10, 2019)

Here's hoping we make it to the cup again!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 10, 2019)

Fucks sake CBJ you've ruined my multi bet


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 14, 2019)

Toronto vs Vegas!!!!



You heard it first here folks......


----------



## Gunz (Apr 14, 2019)

I would've said Tampa...but after two embarrassing losses to Columbus, I don't think they have the stones to go all the way.

So, having seen Totorelli do it once, I'll bet on the long shot darkhorse Columbus to pull off a shocker.


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 14, 2019)

Jesus, another win for CBJ. I thought Tampa would be sure thing for at least the first two rounds considering the season they’ve had. 

Islanders are now 3-0 against Pens. Looking likely the Caps won’t have to face the Pens in that dreaded second round that seems like to plague us (exception last year).


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Scarecrow said:


> Jesus, another win for CBJ. I thought Tampa would be sure thing for at least the first two rounds considering the season they’ve had.
> 
> Islanders are now 3-0 against Pens. Looking likely the Caps won’t have to face the Pens in that dreaded second round that seems like to plague us (exception last year).



The Pens usually played up to opponents and I was looking forward of prospect of Pens vs Caps in first round. Something different.

Series isn’t over yet though. This playoff year is really good for hockey at large


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 15, 2019)

Col took out game 2 in overtime yesterday. Missed the OT because I had to help out at beer league LOL


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 16, 2019)

Jesus, wouldn’t have picked this. CBJ and Islanders are through after a clean sweep.


----------



## Dame (Apr 17, 2019)

Viper1 said:


> The Pens usually played up to opponents and I was looking forward of prospect of Pens vs Caps in first round. Something different.
> 
> Series isn’t over yet though. This playoff year is really good for hockey at large


Pens are suffering the curse of the Flower, I think.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Dame said:


> Pens are suffering the curse of the Flower, I think.



My bracket is busted...I did not see that coming. 

I picked a helluva year to quit drinking...


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 17, 2019)

Tampa fans like


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 20, 2019)

Looking real good for my islanders... really hoping for a islanders vs maple leafs ECF.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Dame (Apr 26, 2019)

I just couldn't post until today. But the league has apologized and admitted a major error in officiating cost us the round. Both refs have been pulled from the ice. It's time to move on and I know the Knights will make it back to the finals again next season. We love our Knights.

I also hope Pavelski's head is feeling better.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 26, 2019)

Raptor said:


>


I need this for...well, pretty much every Minnesota sports team.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2019)

Dame said:


> I just couldn't post until today. But the league has apologized and admitted a major error in officiating cost us the round. Both refs have been pulled from the ice. It's time to move on and I know the Knights will make it back to the finals again next season. We love our Knights.
> 
> I also hope Pavelski's head is feeling better.


Define pulled from the ice.
Playoffs, or fired?


----------



## Dame (Apr 26, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Define pulled from the ice.
> Playoffs, or fired?


Playoffs (at this point).


----------



## SaintKP (May 4, 2019)

I shouldn't be surprised that the Blues could potentially be blowing the series, yet somehow in my gut this was the way I knew they could go out.


----------



## Viper1 (May 4, 2019)

The Accountant said:


> Looking real good for my islanders... really hoping for a islanders vs maple leafs ECF.



And just like that... swept by the Canes


----------



## Scarecrow (May 4, 2019)

These playoffs have been really unpredictable. This year was the first time in NHL history where all the division winners were eliminated after the first round. 

Wouldn’t have a clue as to who will end up in the final.


----------



## Viper1 (May 4, 2019)

Canes and Dallas is my vote


----------



## SaintKP (May 4, 2019)

Viper1 said:


> Dallas is my vote




Delete this.


----------



## Raptor (May 5, 2019)

Viper1 said:


> Canes and *Dallas* is my vote


I'm perfectly fine with this.


----------



## The Accountant (May 7, 2019)

Viper1 said:


> And just like that... swept by the Canes


 Yeah that hurt 

In the end I'm just happy with the season they had.. they were projected to be in last place, seems we finally have an office and coaching staff that can get shit done. 

I don't really want to cheer on a team from the west, however.. I would like to see a franchise that has never won the cup get one.


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 12, 2019)

Blues win!! Time to kill my liver and get intimate with the toilet later tonight.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 12, 2019)

PLAY GLORIA!


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Sparklers. They had sparklers. 

Great for hockey, great for St Louis.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jun 13, 2019)

Was good to see another team without a cup get one for the first time.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 13, 2019)

I loved waking up this morning and reading that my buddy and his wife were getting in when their 3yr old was getting up.  So happy for him, won a cup his first year with the Blues.  That cup should be hopefully huge for STL going forward to keep attracting good talent.


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 13, 2019)

It's insane to think in the past few years we've seen the Cubs, Astros, andRoyals win the series, Capitals and Blues win the Cup, Toronto likely going to beat GSW. Now if only the Browns or Panthers would win a title. 

Love the underdogs winning out.

Not to mention that as a Blues fan I had written off any hope back in January...playoffs are a crazy time.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hockey is starting this week!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 2, 2019)

Love hockey...but I'll be busy watching post-season baseball for awhile.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 2, 2019)

LETS GOOOO


----------



## Dame (Oct 2, 2019)

YES! Suck it Sharks. We gonna go at it tonight.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 3, 2019)

Pretty cool artwork! Although Sid should probably be the one giving the lesson. 

Caps got their first win, hopefully another 50+ season for Ovi. A lot of talk now about him beating Gretzky’s record. 

And piss-poor sportsmanship from Evander Kane shoving a ref. Not the sort of crap you want to see.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 6, 2019)

Auston Matthews looking shit hot already with 5 goals in 3 games. Not a Leafs fan but it’s good to see a strong start after a bit of a shitty off season for him.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 24, 2019)

Lightning celebrate 46 Congressional Medal of Honor recipients

How did they fit that many balls on to a single rink?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 24, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Lightning celebrate 46 Congressional Medal of Honor recipients
> 
> How did they fit that many balls on to a single rink?



Yeah, they just had a Medal of Honor Convention here. Woody Williams, the guy who did the puck drop is a 96-year old former Marine corporal who incinerated about six Japanese pillboxes on Iwo Jima with a flamethrower. Two of the Marines who were giving him covering fire were killed while he went about his business.

Total. fucking. badass.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 24, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Yeah, they just had a Medal of Honor Convention here. Woody Williams, the guy who did the puck drop is a 96-year old former Marine corporal who incinerated about six Japanese pillboxes on Iwo Jima with a flamethrower. Two of the Marines who were giving him covering fire were killed while he went about his business.
> 
> Total fucking badass.


Woody lives near by. I've spoken to him a couple of times. First time was in a grocery store parking lot. Super nice guy.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 25, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Woody lives near by. I've spoken to him a couple of times. First time was in a grocery store parking lot. Super nice guy.


I root for my Moms homeland when it comes to 3/4 major sports... but my childhood home still has sway over hockey for me. The lightning are special- I went to middle school with the old GMs daughter and he gave us free tickets for career day.

when my WWII grandad lived with us for 1/2 the year, coach Torts wife came by with meals on wheels for him (she went to St. Stephens in Riverview with us) and would have lunch with him. Their son is also now one of the best Squad Leaders in 1st Batt and an all around great human being, role model and friend. I fucking love that organization and all they do for vets and the Bay Area.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 30, 2019)

Ovechkin moves to 12th spot on all time goals.

If he has another 50+ season he’ll jump a few spots this year. Incredible scorer.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Penguins beat up on the flyers. That is all.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 30, 2019)

I know it’s early in the season but I’m surprised by the Coyotes and Panthers. Those teams in past years have not done well. They both made some moves over the off season and they’re both doing not too bad considering.

Blackhawks and LA have slipped. Big time.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 30, 2019)

Panthers don't surprise me too much due to their GM.  The biggest mistake that organization made was the hiatus time period they put him on while deconstructing the draft picks in that same time frame.  Had they not done that, they would probably be one of the teams in serious contention.


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 30, 2019)

The first ever Australian to be drafted and play in the NHL, Nathan Walker, is having an absolute banger in the AHL at the moment. Left the Caps/Hershey after last season and signed with the Blues but didn’t make the roster so was assigned to SA Rampage. He’s currently sitting 4th for goals.

We aren’t a hockey nation and his path to get to where he is...he deserves all the success that comes his way. He’s on fire at the moment and I hope he gets some more
NHL time.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2019)

The F'n Wild....

Leading 3 - 0...and then the wheels fell off like they always do.  They scored ON THEMSELVES 3 F'N times as they went on to lose 6 - 3.

I don't know how they have 4 wins so far.

The F'n Wild.  SMH.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 30, 2019)

The Hurricanes are right behind the Caps. If they stay healthy they will be a contender.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 30, 2019)

The Avs are doing very well too but just lost Rants and Landy to injuries so we'll see how they go today against Florida.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jan 16, 2020)

VGK just fired their head coach. A lot of people scratching their heads over this one. He took an expansion team right to the Stanley Cup finals in their first year, and who knows how far they could have gone into the playoffs if they didn’t get stuffed over in last years playoffs. 

I’d take my chances of dying of old age in Westeros than being a hockey coach this season.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah, but let's be honest, he had a shit ton of talent the first year.  He basically got to cherry pick his roster from every team in the league, save for their superstars.  Well, that may be a slight exaggeration… but not much.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jan 16, 2020)

A fair chunk of the 2017-18 team were from the bottom lines at their previous teams. 

William Karlsson, who was without a doubt their standout player, was a 3rd and 4th liner for Columbus. 

These guys are absolutely talented, but it’s not like they were able to just snatch away guys like Auston Matthews, McDavid, Hall, Kane etc. 

Fantastic coaching and player development to achieve what they did in their first year.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 16, 2020)

And a lot of referee help too.


----------



## Dame (Jan 16, 2020)

Coach Gallant will be missed. However, I don't think this was a spur of the moment decision nor do I think the players are safe in their current situation. They went from 1st to 5th in a week. Hiring the Sharks' coach was, well, awkward to say the least. But we will see how it goes I guess.
Like Running into Your Ex.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jan 18, 2020)

Ovi just got back to back hat tricks, moving him past Mario Lemieux to 9th all time scorer.

Hopefully he’s got another 17 in him and gets past Gartner to 7th spot before the end of the season.

The guy is a beast.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2020)

Love this story.

NHL's Carolina Hurricanes win with help from Zamboni driver after 2 goalies get hurt

TORONTO — Emergency backup goalie Dave Ayres made eight saves in relief of Carolina's two injured netminders in the Hurricanes' 6-3 victory over the Toronto Maple Leafs on Saturday night.

Ayres, who works as a Zamboni driver for the Toronto Marlies of the American Hockey League, was forced into action midway through the second period after Carolina's James Reimer and Petr Mrazek were injured. The Hurricanes were leading 3-1 when the 42-year-old Ayres took over.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Love this story.
> 
> NHL's Carolina Hurricanes win with help from Zamboni driver after 2 goalies get hurt
> 
> ...


Very cool.  Reminds me of the dude who came into the Blackhawks game a year or two ago under the same circumstances.

The odds of losing 2 goalies to injury in one game has to be incredibly low.  Yet, it's obviously happening (at least twice the last couple years). Wonder how many other odd types of rules similar to this exist in professional sports.  There can't be many.


----------



## Scarecrow (Feb 24, 2020)

Some interesting trades happening. Caps just acquired Kovalchuk. A great player for sure, but supposedly toxic. 

Time will tell.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 25, 2020)

Scarecrow said:


> Some interesting trades happening. Caps just acquired Kovalchuk. A great player for sure, but supposedly toxic.
> 
> Time will tell.



His family and Ovis are really close.  I am positive that helped the decision


----------



## Dame (Feb 25, 2020)

Fleury and Lehner. Yeah baby!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 7, 2020)

Attendance for hockey games in NHL arenas Friday night: 
14,685: StL at NJ 
15,325: Veg at Wpg 
15,984: Tor at Ana 
18,871: Col at Van 
19,206: Ari at Cgy 
19,515: Chi at Det 

19,899: Minnesota High School Class 2A semifinals


----------



## Dame (Mar 7, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Attendance for hockey games in NHL arenas Friday night:
> 14,685: StL at NJ
> 15,325: Veg at Wpg
> 15,984: Tor at Ana
> ...



Dang! Where did these kids play?

Seating capacity of *17,367*, at T-Mobile Arena.
Golden Knights’ attendance is *18,310*. 
*105.4%!*

2019-2020 NHL Attendance - National Hockey League - ESPN


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 7, 2020)

Dame said:


> Dang! Where did these kids play?
> 
> Seating capacity of *17,367*, at T-Mobile Arena.
> Golden Knights’ attendance is *18,310*.
> ...


Xcel Energy Center...home of the Minnesota Wild. 

That was just the attendance for the _semifinal_ game last night.  Final is today.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 7, 2020)

Tbh lower level games can be much more entertaining than the NHL games a lot of the time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 7, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> 19,899: Minnesota High School Class 2A semifinals


It really is almost 'holiday' like when state tourney times come around. I try to get to the games every year, and once in a while the girls games....but they are not as fun anymore.  A few years ago 'someone' complained that they boys get to play in the MN Wild's home ice; so the girls should too.

Problem is....the boys literally sell out the place every night....the girls, not even close.  Where the girls used to play was always a sell out and it was a fun hockey environment.  Whatever I guess.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hockey is back! Let’s go Pens! Series Storylines: Penguins vs. Canadiens


----------



## Dame (Aug 8, 2020)

This ought to be a great game. I hope the youngest will let me watch. 
"Mom, you know how crazy you get. Maybe you shouldn't watch. I can keep you updated on the score."
3 Keys: Golden Knights vs. Avalanche, round-robin Cup Qualifiers

ETA: It doesn't help that the Avs are hubby's team.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 8, 2020)

Canes in playoffs two years in a row. That is big for this franchise, credit goes to front office from good signings and to the coach, he's respected by the players and the fans.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Canes in playoffs two years in a row. That is big for this franchise, credit goes to front office from good signings and to the coach, he's respected by the players and the fans.


Definitely good for hockey.

Hard to believe Pens and Nashville are Out. Bette luck for 2021


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 8, 2020)

Go Yotes...even though the organization is basically burning to the ground.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 8, 2020)

Avs have got this. Vegas is nothing without their hippie drum circle to start them off.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 8, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Go Yotes...even though the organization is basically burning to the ground.


And what a way for Phil Kessel to stick it to the Pens...


----------



## Dame (Aug 8, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Avs have got this. Vegas is nothing without their hippie drum circle to start them off.


Hey, they are 2-0 just like the Avs.


----------



## Dame (Aug 8, 2020)

*YES!!!!*


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 8, 2020)

That'll happen when the Avs are sloppy and refs give out shit penalties.


----------



## Dame (Aug 8, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> That'll happen when the Avs are sloppy and refs give out shit penalties.


Go commiserate with hubby.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 8, 2020)

Ok?


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 8, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Canes in playoffs two years in a row. That is big for this franchise, credit goes to front office from good signings and to the coach, he's respected by the players and the fans.



Glad to hear they're doing well.  They sucked out loud last time I saw them.  A few good players and a lot of marginal ones held together by dropped passes and missed shots.  Not my team, but if they're starting to turn it around and play better, good on 'em.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 9, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> Glad to hear they're doing well.  They sucked out loud last time I saw them.  A few good players and a lot of marginal ones held together by dropped passes and missed shots.  Not my team, but if they're starting to turn it around and play better, good on 'em.



Among the things we like about that team, these are real guys and they're very approachable. They play about 20, 25 minutes from where we live, and it's not unusual to see them out about town from time to time. Very laid back, very real. And although the tickets are expensive, they're much cheaper than football tickets, and they often offer really great packages for tickets and food and it's a great live experience. They are very fan focused.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hurricanes vs Knights in the finals!!!!


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 20, 2020)

Caps are out and Islanders through. 

Hope Barry Trotz gets another cup on his resume, he deserves it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 20, 2020)

This is Colorado's year. 

I've said that every year but this year I actually believe it.


----------



## 757 (Aug 20, 2020)

As a pens fan, I’ll be thrilled if Colorado or Tampa wins it all (best friend is an Avs fan and I have family in Tampa).


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 20, 2020)

I go for the Caps but I just can’t get into the Caps-Pens rivalry. I like the Pens as well. A great team with no shortage of talent. 

Fuck Calgary, though.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 20, 2020)

Gosh the Yotes were ass.  I have no faith in this ownership either.


----------

